# Springtails



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

Would they take hold in a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, that depends on a couple things:

(a)time between initial seeding of springtails and the introduction of the frogs. I introduce springtails 2-3 weeks before putting the frogs in the tank
(b)amount of leaf litter to provide refugia for microfauna (including springtails)
(c)your viv conditions for culturing soil invertebrates (substrate, ie).

Can you provide more details?

I've used 10 gallon tanks for large mixed springtail/isopod cultures, but I don't think that is what you are asking, is it?


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

It also depends on what you mean by take hold. I dropped quite a few springtails into my 40 gallon tank a few months before the frogs were added. I also add more about once a week. I still rarely see them just walking around in the viv, even though I have leaf litter, I have four frogs in there that like to snack on them.

If you are going to purchase some springtails, then I advise that you culture them outside the tank, and add regulary. They culture great outside of the tank, as there are no frogs to eat them.


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

Coconut husk substrate over some eggcrate and gravel area to the left. I siliconed some tubing along the upper edge of the front glass that will be perforated to allow air flow(have a full glass top)

Took the plants from my broken down 55 gallon palu. All been growing over a year now with no inhabitants.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

I feed them every couple weeks to the big frogs, and more often to the thumbs. I catch my Azureus doing their best to look straight down sometimes (a funny, hunched-over pose) and I know exactly what they're eating. Springs are easy to culture and easy to feed out as well.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yes they will establish a population that is on par to what the fungus levels are in the tank, and they will stick to the substrate so you won't see them unless there is a boom. This is why you need to continuously add them to the tank if you're using them for food (and should keep cultures outside of the tank to culture). Unless there is a fungus bloom, they will maintain a low population and won't be up at the surface for the frogs to eat. I add in new leaf litter when I want a boom of springs... the new stuff funguses, and the springs come up to take advantage of it and I get a population boom. Frog buffet.


----------

